# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Büyük yetenek Serdar Kepenek

## bozok

*Büyük yetenek Serdar Kepenek*


*CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu’nun, İBB’ye bağlı İsfalt’a yaklaşık 4 milyon Euro’ya ’asfalt danışmanlığı’ yaptığını belgesiyle açıkladığı Serdar Kepenek ve şirketleriyle ilgili ilginç bilgiler çıktı.*

**

*İSTANBUL /* Ofisinde kimseyi bulamadığımız, kapısında sadece adı yazan Kepenek’in ’uzman’ şirketi Eurasfalt, tam da İsalt’ın ’danışman’ aradığı 2007’de kuruldu. Hürriyet'in haberine göre; Melih Gökçek’in oğlunun sahibi olduğu Berlin Ankaraspor’a yöneticilik yapan Kepenek, Ankara Büyükşehir’e de yine ’asfalt danışmanlığı’ yaptı. Ancak aldığı ücret meçhul.

CHP İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkan adayı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, önceki gün yaptığı basın toplantısında, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye’sine bağlı İsfalt A.ş.’nin, Serdar Kepenek’e ait Eurasfalt şirketine bir yılda 3 milyon 785 bin 500 Euro’luk danışmanlık hizmeti verdiğini belgelerle açıkladı. Ancak Kepenek’in, danışmanlık hizmetinin, İstanbul ile sınırlı kalmadığı anlaşıldı. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’ne bağlı İsfalt A.ş.’den 1 yılda 3 milyon 785 bin 500 Euro alan Eurasfalt şirketi’nin sahibi Serdar Kepenek’in, GRC adlı bir başka şirketiyle de, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’ne ait Belko firmasına asfalt konusunda danışmanlık hizmeti verdiği ortaya çıktı. Ankara Belediyesi’nin, aynı Eurasfalt şirketi gibi Almanya merkezli görünen GRC’ye, bu hizmet karşılığı kaç para ödediği ise şimdilik meçhul.

*Telefon numarası yok ofiste sadece adı var*

Yaptığımız araştırmada, Serdar Kepenek’e ulaşamadık. Eurasfalt İnşaat Mühendislik Turizm Sanayi ve Ticaret Limited şirketi’nin internet sitesi yapım aşamasında olduğu için, şirketle ilgili telefon numarası dahil hiç bir bilgi yok. şirketin 2. Ulus, Adnan Saygun Caddesi, Gümüş Sokak Beyazgül Apartmanı A Blok Daire 2 olarak gösterilen ofisinde, hiç kimse yoktu. İşyerinin ne dışarıda ne de içerdeki kapısında tabela bulamadık. Sadece apartman girişindeki zilde "EURASFALT Ltd. şti. Serdar Kepenek" yazıyordu. Almanya’dan İstanbul’a, Müsiad’tan Ankaraspor’a bir çok yerde bağlantısını ortaya çıkaran Kılıçdaroğlu’nun "Kim bu Kepenek?" diye sorduğu Serdar Kepenek’in ilginç ticari geçmişi ve bağlantıları şöyle:
Serdar Kepenek, İstanbul Ticaret Odası kayıtlarına göre iki şirket sahibi. Bu şirketlerden birisi Eurasfalt diğeri de GRC İnşaat Mimarlık, Mühendislik Danışmanlık şirketi. Her iki firma da Alman’ya menşeili yabancı sermayeli şirketler listesinde. Eurasfalt İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’ne, GRC firması da Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’ne asfalt konusunda danışmanlık hizmeti veriyor.

Serdar Kepenek’in Sivaslı Hemşehrisi Fatih Kama, 2006’da Ankara’da Alman Martin Roderberg ile 50 bin TL Sermaye ile GRC İnşaat’ı kurdu. Bir yıl sonra Alman ortak gitti, yerine Serdar Kepenek geldi ve şirketin mesul müdürü oldu. 2007’de GRC şirketi Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin firmalarından Belko’ya asfalt konusunda bir yılı aşkın süre danışmanlık yaptı. Danışmanlık için ne kadar ücret alındığı bilinmiyor. Kepenek’in, GRC’deki ortağı ise eşi.

Kepenek, hemşerisi Sivaslı Fatih Kama’yla 26 şubat 2007’de İstanbul’da 10 bin TL sermayeli Eurasfalt İnşaat Mühendislik Turizm Sanayi ve Ticaret Limited şirketi’ni kurdu. İsfalt ile 10 Temmuz 2007’de 1 milyon 752 bin Euro+KDV’lik ilk anlaşmasından 12 gün önce 28 Haziran 2007’de şirketin kurucu ortaklarından Fatih Kama hissesini Harun Halıcı’ya devretti.


*İhale 3 kez ’düzeldi’ 4 milyon Euro oldu*

şirketin sermayesi 10 bin TL’den 100 bin TL’ye çıkarıldı. İsfalt’la yapılan ilk sözleşmeden 10 gün sonra şirket, merkezini üağlayan’daki Serdaroğlu İş Hanı’ndan Metrocity Alışveriş Merkezi’ne taşıdı. Kepenek iki şirkette de 99 bin 750 TL’lik paya sahip.

8 Nisan 2008’de yine benzeri şartlarla 1 milyon 743 bin Euro+KDV’lik ikinci bir sözleşme yapıldı. Bu ücret de yeterli görülmeyince 290 bin 500 Euro’luk "iş artışı" yapılarak 3’üncü bir sözleşmeyle bir yıllık sözleşmelerin toplamı 3 milyon 785 bin 500 Euro+KDV’ye (8 milyon 300 bin TL) çıktı. 17 Nisan 2008’de ortaklardan Harun Halıcı hisselerini Ersun Görener’e devretti. 11 Temmuz 2008’de şirketin merkezi Metrocity’den Beşiktaş Ulus’a taşındı. Aynı yıl GRC merkezini İstanbul’a taşıdı. 

Serdar Kepenek, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin icraatlarının anlatıldığı Büyükşehir Ankara Dergisi’ne göre asfalt konusunda AB standartlarında çalışan GRC şirketi’nin Genel Müdürü. Eşi ile şirketin tamamına sahip olan Serdar Kepenek’in asfalt konusunda ne yaptığı ise meçhul.


*Eski patronu oğul Gökçek* 



Ankaraspor, 2006’da Almanya 4’üncü Lig ekiplerinden Berlin Athletic Kulübü’nü satın aldı. Kulübün adı Berlin Ankaraspor olarak değiştirildi. Kulübün Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in oğlu Ahmet Gökçek oldu. Hamburg MüSİAD üyesi olan Serdar Kepenek, Ahmet Gökçek’in isteği üzerine, 2006-2007 sezonunda Alman 4’üncü futbol liginde mücadele eden takımın bir süre yöneticisi oldu.


*üzallar’ın eski ortağı*

Serdar Kepenek, AKP’nin fikir babalarından Korkut üzal’ın oğlu Abdülkadir Bahattin üzal’ın da eski ortağı. İstanbul’da 2000’de kurulan Asa İthalat İhracat Limited şirketi’nin kurucu ortakları arasında Serdar Kepenek ve Korkut üzal’ın küçük oğlu Abdülkadir Bahattin üzal yer alıyor. Kepenek, 2004’te dış ticaretle uğraşan üzal’ların Asa İthalat İhracat şirketi’nden, hisselerini devrederek ayrıldı.

*Abisi Sivas katliamı hükümlüsü, o Alman*



Serdar Kepenek’in abisi Yalçın Kepenek. Sivas Katliamı davasında hüküm giydi. 10 yıl firar eden abi Kepenek, 2003’te Sivas’ta yakalanarak cezaevine konuldu.

Abisi yakalanmadan önce, Serdar Kepenek ve eşi Sevda Kepenek, birlikte Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığından kendi istekleriyle çıktı. Eşi 2000, kendisi ise 2001’de Alman vatandaşı oldu.


*Konsept için 390 bin gezi için 105 bin Euro*

İSFALT’la yapılan 1 milyon 752 bin Euro + KDV’lik 180 günlük ilk sözleşmede yapılacaklar ve ücretleri şöyle: 

Yeni asfalt konseptlerinin yapılması: 390 bin Euro.

Mevcut değişik standartların İstanbul şartlarına göre mukayese edilmesi: 725 bin Euro.

Katkı malzemelerinin kullanımında danışmanlık: 240 bin Euro.

Diğer danışmanlık ve Gezi Organizasyonları: 105 bin Euro.

Eğitim: 292 bin Euro.


*21.03.2009 / AKşAM GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Muhtarda Kepenek kapıda Demirkaya*

*23 Mart 2009/ (HüRRİYET) İSTİHBARAT SERVİSİ*

 

*İsfalt’a 4 milyon Euro’luk danışmanlık hizmeti veren Serdar Kepenek’in şirketi gibi ikametgah adresi de karışık. Alman vatandaşı olmasına rağmen muhtarlıkta TC vatandaşı görünen Kepenek’in adres olarak gösterdiği dairenin kapı zilinde ise AKP İl Genel Meclisi üyesi Göksel Demirkaya’nın adı var.*


*İSTANBUL* Büyükşehir Belediyesi iştiraklerinden İsfalt’a 4 milyon Euro’luk danışmanlık hizmeti veren Serdar Kepenek’in şirketi gibi ikametgah adresi de soru işaretleriyle dolu. Alman vatandaşı olmasına rağmen kendi ve eşi mihtarlık kayıtlarında Türk vatandaşı görünen Kepenek’in adres olarak gösterdiği Ortaköy’deki dairenin kapısında AKP İl Genel Meclisi üyesi Göksel Demirkaya’nın adı yazıyor. 


*Korumalı kişi*

Alman vatandaşı olduğu halde Kütahya’dan 1991’de aldığı nüfus kağıdıyla Türk vatandaşı gibi şirketler kuran Serdar Kepenek’e ait ikametgahlardan biri de Beşiktaş Ortaköy şıracı Sokak 6 numaralı Venüs Apartmanı’nın dördüncü katı. Verilen adresteki dairelerden hiç biri kapıyı açmazken, Hürriyet muhabirinin sorularını, adını vermeden yanıtlayan apartman görevlisi, Serdar Kepenek’i tanımadığını, dairede, zilde adı bulunan Göksel Demirkaya’nın oturduğunu söyledi. Mahallenin muhtarlık kayıtlarında ise Göksel Demirkaya’nın adı yok. üevre apartmanlarda oturanların ilgi alanı ise apartmanın, zilde isimi yazmayan orta katında oturanlar. Buraya 15 günde bir korumalarıyla gelen kişinin milletvekili ya da bakan olduğunu düşünüyorlar. üsküdar Altunizade’de uzun yıllar Korkut üzal’a komşu oturan Serdar Kepenek, kaydını almadan mahalleyi terk ediyor. Ancak Ortaköy Muhtarlığı’na Ankara üankaya İlkadım Mahallesi’nden aldığı nakil evrakıyla kayıt yaptırıyor. Eşi Sevda ve 11 yaşındaki oğlu Muhammet Hakan ise hiç bir yerde kayıtları olmadığı için emniyet soruşturmasının ardından kaymakamlık kanalıyla muhtara kaydoldu.

*Eşi de çelişkili*



Sevda Kepenek’e ilişkin kayıtlar da çelişkili. 2000’de Alman vatandaşlığına geçerek, Türk vatandaşlığını terk eden Sevda Kepenek, 7 Mart 2008’de Beşiktaş 11. Noteri’nden aldığı Almanya pasaportu fotokopisinde Alman vatandaşı olarak gözüküyor. Sevda Kepenek, nüfus kağıdıyla kaydolduğu Ortaköy Mahallesi’nden 10 Temmuz 2008’de aldığı ikametgaha göre ise Türk vatandaşı.



*Dolandırıcılık suçundan ailece yargılanmışlardı*

Göksel Demirkaya, 2000’de bir Alman firması aracılığıyla yurt dışındaki Türk işçilere ucuz konut yapacağı vaadinde bulunarak dolandırıcılık yaptığı iddiasıyla, babası Demirkaya Holding’in sahibi Halil Demirkaya ve kardeşi ile birlikte yargılanmıştı. İslami holdingzede olduklarını söyleyen Avrupa Türkleri Dayanışma Derneği Başkanı Muhammed Demirci, 2008’de yaptığı açıklamada, *"Bizden para toplayan Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın aile dostu Halil Demirkaya’dır. Başbakan yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, Dursun Uyar’ın yakın dostudur. Türkiye’de 8 yıldır süren davamız zaman aşımına uğratılmaya çalışılmaktadır"* demişti. 

...

----------


## bozok

*İşte Kepenek'in Alman uzmanları!* 





*Kepenek Ankara’dan da 180 günde 4,5 milyon almış*

*22.03.2009 / Bülent ERGüN / VATAN İSTİHBARAT* 


Eurasfalt’ın sahibi Kepenek’in, 2006 yılında da GRC adlı başka bir firmayla Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’ne de asfalt danışmanlığı yaptığı, 180 günde 4,5 milyon TL ücret aldığı ortaya çıktı

İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi şirketlerinden İSFALT’a verdiği danışmanlık hizmeti karşılığında milyonlarca lira kazanan Sertar Kepenek’in, benzer bir danışmanlık karşılığında Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nden de yaklaşık 4.5 milyon lira aldığı ortaya çıktı. 

Serdar Kepenek’in o tarihlerde Genel Müdürü olduğu ve Kepenek’in hemşehrisi Fatih Kama ile Alman Martin Radenberg tarafından Haziran 2006’da, Ankara merkezli olarak 50 bin lira sermaye ile kurulan GRC İnşaat Mimarlık Mühendislik şirketi, kısa bir süre sonra Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nden asfalt konusunda danışmanlık işi aldı. Belediye, 180 günlük bu danışmanlık hizmeti karşılığında şirkete, 4 milyon 258 bin lira ödeme yaptı. 



*Ankara merkezli*

Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi, 2006 yılı Eylül ayında yayınlanan ve ücretsiz olarak kent genelinde dağıtılan bülteninde, “Asfaltta kalite çalışması” başlığı altında bir habere yer vererek, Kepenek’in Genel Müdürü olduğu GRC İnşaat Mimarlık Mühendislik şirketini, Alman teknik danışmanlık firması olarak gösterdi. 

Haberde şirket Genel Müdürü olarak görüşlerine yer verilen Serdar Kepenek ise başkentte daha kaliteli ve dayanıklı asfalt üretimi ve serimi için araştırmalar yaptıklarını kaydediyor. 13-19 Eylül 2006 tarihli sayıda ise Cevizlidere Mahallesi’ndeki asfalt çalışmaların, Alman danışmanlık firması GRC’nin teknik denetiminde olduğuna bir kez daha dikkat çekiliyor. Belediyenin yayın organındaki haberde Alman ekibin çalışmalarından fotoğraflara da yer veriliyor. 

*El değiştirdi*

Bu tarihten sonra şirket hisselerinin sürekli el değiştirdiği dikkat çekiyor. Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi kayıtlarına göre şirket, 27 Nisan 2007 tarihinde sermayesini 100 bin YTL’ye çıkarttı. 18 Mayıs 2007 tarihinde ise Alman Martin Radenberg yüzde 50’lik hissesini Serdar Kepenek’e devretti. 13 Kasım 2007 tarihinde şirket ortağı Fatih Kama, 50 bin YTL’lik pay tutarının 49 bin 750’sini Serdar Kepenek’e, geri kalanını ise Harun Halıcı’ya devretti. Halıcı’nın hisseleri, 22 Nisan 2008 tarihinde Kepenek’in eşi Sevda Kepenek’e devredildi. 

GRC, 24 Temmuz 2008 tarihi itibariyle Ankara’daki merkezini Eurasfalt firmasının da bulunduğu İstanbul Ulus’a taşıyarak, aynı adreste faaliyet göstermeye başladı.

*‘Kesinleşmiş karar yok’*

İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi, bir gazetede yer alan “Kamu zararı 1 milyar TL” iddiasına ilişkin, “Haber gerçek değildir. Sayıştay’ın İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi ile ilgili olarak hazırladığı kesinleşmiş bir kararı yoktur” açıklamasını yaptı.

Yazılı açıklamada, henüz sonuçlanmamış rutin denetim faaliyetlerinin ’İşte Sayıştay’ın Hazırladığı İstanbul Raporu’ şeklinde sunulmasının hiçbir haklı gerekçesi bulunmadığı kaydedildi. Milliyet gazetesinde dün yer alan ve Kılıçdaroğlu’na dayandırılan haberde Sayıştay müfettişleri tarafından 2007 yılına ait faaliyetlerin incelenmesi sonucunda hazırlanan raporlara göre, İBB’nin yüzü aşkın icraatında 1 milyar TL kamu zararı oluştuğu ileri sürülmüştü. Kılıçdaroğlu, “Bu zararın ortaya çıkması, kamu kaynaklarının ne kadar savurganca kullanıldığını, AKP’nin niçin bu kadar İstanbul’un üzerine titrediğini gösteriyor” demişti.

*EşİYLE ORTAK*

Serdar Kepenek’in danışmanlık şirketine eşi Sevda Kepenek de ortak. Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin icraatlarını anlattığı broşürde asfalt kalite işlerinin yapıldığı anlatılıyordu. Broşürde şirketin elemanlarının fotoğrafları da yer aldı,






...

----------


## bozok

*Frankfurt’a uçtu*

*25 Mart 2009 /HüRRİYET*

 

*İSFALT’a 4 milyon Euro’luk danışmanlık hizmeti veren Eurasfalt’ın sahibi Serdar Kepenek’in 20 Mart tarihinde Hürriyet’te "Asfalt şirketiyle Büyük Vurgun" başlığıyla çıkan haberin ardından Frankfurt’a gittiği ortaya çıktı.*


*İSTANBUL* Büyükşehir Belediyesi iştiraklerinden İSFALT’a 4 milyon Euro’luk danışmanlık hizmeti veren Eurasfalt’ın sahibi Serdar Kepenek, CHP, İBB Başkanı adayı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun açıklamalarının gazetelerde yer aldığı gün, ilk uçakla Frankfurta gitti. 

24 Ocak’ta Atatürk Havalimanı’ndan evinin olduğu Hamburg’a uçan Kepenek 7 şubat günü İstanbul’a geri döndü. 20 Mart’ta Hürriyet Gazetesi’nde "Asfalt şirketiyle Büyük Vurgun" başlığıyla çıkan haberin ardından bu kez Frankfurt’a gitti.


*Ortaköy’deki dubleks daire*

Kepenek, Ortaköy şıracı Sokak Venüs Apartmanı’nın 4 No’lu dairesindeki dubleks evini satın aldıktan sonra belediyeye 17 Ekim 2007’de beyan etti. Yaklaşık 400 metrekare büyüklüğündeki daire için 2008’deki rayiç bedel 98 bin 782 liraydı. Kepenek’in evinin bu yılki rayiç bedeli ise 104 bin 709 lira 77 kuruş. Kepenek’in bu bedel üzerinden 209 lira emlak vergisi ödemesi gerekiyor. Geniş bir terası bulunan ev Kızkulesi, Ayasofya ve üsküdar’ı da içine alan İstanbul Boğazı ile Marmara Denizi bağlantısını kuşbakışı görüyor. üevredeki emlakçılar evin daha önce Sudi üzkan’a ya da gelini Elif üzkan’a ait olduğunu söylüyorlar.


*Son maaşı 750 lira*

Serdar Kepenek’in sigorta kaydı 11 Ağustos 1987’de başlıyor. Bu dönemdeki 20 günlük çalışmasının ardından Kepenek, 28 Temmuz 2006’da kendi şirketi GRC’den Genel Müdür olarak 3 bin 400 lira maaşla sigorta kayıtlarına geçiyor. Kepenek’in maaşı Mart 2007’de 600 liraya iniyor. Temmuz 2008’de 16 gün üzerinden 352, Ağustos 2008’de 15 gün üzerinden 350 lira maaş alan Kepenek, Ağustos 2008’den itibaren 700 lira maaşla SSK ödemesi yapıyor. Kayıtlardaki son ödeme ise Ocak 2009’a ait. Kendisine 50 lira zam yapan Kepenek’in son maaşı 750 lira. Kepenek’in toplam 925 iş gününde, toplam kazancı 38 bin 902 lira 98 kuruş.

...

----------


## bozok

*Kepenek’in altında 2 Porsche*

*25 Mart 2009 / HüRRİYET*

 

*Büyükşehir Belediyesi iştiraklerinden İsfalt’a, 2007 yılında 4 milyon Euro’luk danışmanlık hizmeti veren Serdar Kepenek’in üzerine kayıtlı 2 Porsche otomobil var. İkinci el fiyatları bile yarım milyon TL’yi aşan otomobillerden biri Kepenek’in üzerine 45 gün önce devredilmiş.*


*EURASFALT* şirketiyle İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi iştiraklerinden İsfalt’a, 2007 yılında 4 milyon Euro’luk danışmanlık hizmeti veren Serdar Kepenek, hız tutkunu çıktı. Kepenek’in üzerine kayıtlı, biri kırmızı diğeri siyah iki Porsche otomobil var. İki otomobilin ikinci el fiyatı bile toplam yarım milyon TL’yi aşıyor. 

*34 S 1446*



Serdar Kepenek ilk Porsche’sini 14 Ağustos 2008 tarihinde almış. 34 S 1446 plakalı 2006 model kırmızı Porsche’nin, ikinci el fiyatı 80 bin euro (180 bin TL) civarında. Bu otomobilin yıllık vergisi 4 bin 975 lira. 2009 yılı ilk motorlu taşıtlar vergisi taksidi olan 2 bin 487 lira 50 kuruşu ödenmemiş. Vergi cezası şimdilik 109 lira 90 kuruş.

*45 gün önce* 

2007 model, 34 SHL 52 plakalı siyah Porsche Carrera da ikinci el. Serdar Kepenek’in üzerine devri, 45 gün önce, 11 şubat 2009 tarihinde yapılmış. Bu otomobilin ikinci el fiyatı 145 bin euro (326 bin YTL) civarında. Yıllık motorlu taşıtlar vergisi 8 bin 690 TL. Siyah Porsche Carrera Ocak ayından sonra alındığı için, 4 bin 345 lira tutan birinci taksit vergisi ödenmiş görünüyor. 

*Yeşilvadi 37*

Sık sık ev değiştiren Serdar Kepenek, Altunizade’nin ardından Ankara üankaya İlkadım Mahallesi’ne kaydoldu. Muhtarlığın bilgisayara geçtiği 2004’ten beri kaydı Yeşivadi Sokak No:37’de oturuyor gözüken Kepenek, 9 Kasım 2007’de Beşiktaş Ortaköy’e taşındığını belirterek, buradan kaydını almış. Kepenek’in Ankara adresi, GRC İnşaat Mimarlık Mühendislik Danışmanlık Sanayi ve Ticaret Limited şirketi’ni de bu adresi, işyeri adresi göstererek kurmuş. 


*Komşuyuz, merhabamız var*

**

*SERDAR* Kepenek’in Ortaköy’deki adresinde oturduğu belirtilen AKP İl Genel Meclisi üyesi Göksel Demirkaya, *"Aynı dairede oturmuyoruz. Kendisi benim üst kat komşum. Ben 3 nolu dairede oturuyorum. Herhangi bir bağlantım yok"* dedi. Serdar Kepenek’in daire sahibi olduğunu belirten Demirkaya, evi onarımda olduğu için geçici olarak Venüs Apartmanı’na taşındığını, bu nedenle muhtarlık kaydını almadığını belirterek, *"Serdar Bey’le veya belediyeyle hiçbir işim olmadı. Kendisini otoparkta arabaya binip inerken görüyordum. En son 15 gün önce arabasını gördüm. Sadece, merhabamız var."*

...

----------


## bozok

*İsfalt’ın denetiminde ilginç bağlantı*

*28 Mart 2009 / Selçuk YAşAR / İSTANBUL / HüRRİYET*


*İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı’na (İBB) bağlı, aralarında Serdar Kepenek’in sahibi olduğu Eurasfalt şirketi’nin 4 milyon TL’lik danışmanlık hizmeti verdiği İsfalt’ın da bulunduğu 5 şirketin, AKP İl Başkanı Aziz Babuşçu’nun eski ortağı olan Yeminli Mali Müşavir Hüsnü Birinci’ye ait Marmara Yeminli Mali Müşavirlik şirketi tarafından denetlendiği ortaya çıktı.*


şirket, belediye iştiraklerinden İSBAK, İSFALT, İSTAü, İSTON ve Ulaşım A.ş.’nin denetimiyle toplam denetim içinde yüzde 33’lük paya sahip. şirketin denetim için aldığı pay 499 bin 350 TL. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş, İBB’ye bağlı 23 şirketin yeminli mali müşavirler tarafından denetlendiğini açıklamıştı. 

...

----------

